# [Video] CM4DX Installed and Running!



## cvpcs

Well, this has been a long time coming, so I'm going to just get right to it.

Without further ado, I give you a video of me installing CM7 on my DX and booting it up!






So this leaves a lot of questions! Such as what works and what doesn't! From what I could tell by playing around with it, the following definitely work: Radio, Wifi, USB, Charging, various sensors, lights, vibration, standard bluetooth. The following MAY or MAY NOT work (unable to tell for sure yet): GPS, 3G/data, camera, camcorder, bluetooth audio. And the following definitely do NOT work yet: audio (this includes phone calls, speakers, microphone, etc).

Essentially a lot of stuff works, but some of it may not be working because i have yet to finish libaudio for the DX. I am looking into some possible alternatives to completely rewriting the thing from source, but it may come down to that.

Note: this was done using my recently new-found-knowledge of 2nd-init, which I will describe later in a blog post (don't want to get into it here). This still runs on top of the original motorola kernel though. I repeat, the bootloader is still locked, and you are still forced into using moto's kernels, but that doesn't really prevent us from doing all that much.









I will be uploading more information over the evening and into tomorrow about how all of this works in-depth as well as what needs to be done to get a solid release on my blog (http://cvpcs.org). I will be requiring testers in the near future (think early-to-mid this week), and I will be posting a thread here on RootzWiki for that (I will also post on my blog a link to the thread, as well as instructions).

Oh, and did i mention that I have made the CM4DX branch of CM almost entirely self-contained, meaning merging into the main CM tree will be a piece of ****ing cake? (oh yeah...there will be cake)

Peace out my friends!


----------



## coggy9

The video is private.


----------



## CurrentWeb

Why is the video private!!!!??????


----------



## CurrentWeb

Nevermind.... *refresh very important button*


----------



## goodspellar

awesome. can't wait to get to testing this thing


----------



## Guvery

I love you cvpcs!!!


----------



## JASKRU

good work.. most excelent


----------



## coggy9

Now you make me want a Droid X. How does 2nd init work? I've heard of that somewhere on the CLIQ.....


----------



## clumsyninja21

OMFG. OMFG. OMFG. Did I say OMFG yet?


----------



## nmiltner

Unbelievable! Great work. I know that a lot of DX users will be dying for this.


----------



## jawonder

Oh hail he cvpcs king of all kings !!


----------



## BrutalSauce

So awesome thanks man. Hopefully we can try it out here soon.


----------



## GTvert90

Having not had a phone running CM before... I don't quite know what I'm missing... but I hear its great and can't wait to find out







Great work.


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

Outstanding! Cheers are in order!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HerroMoto

Any news for D2 users?


----------



## jpbagley

This is awesome big thanks for all your work


----------



## PatHoge

Thank you!!


----------



## Ghub1

Awesome!!!


----------



## Webst3r

Great work CVPCS!!!


----------



## rubadub234

thanks bro, you the man!


----------



## drum747

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## jlloyd

Nice, can't wait to give it a go


----------



## slow88lx

And they said it couldn't be done...


----------



## Trenton

5 minutes ago there were only 150 or so users on the entire site.

i like turtles


----------



## Admann

I just got hard...awesome work...can't wait to get this running on my DX!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RMcCall

about time


----------



## Steady Hawkin

This is trully going to be epic!


----------



## avlfive

I no longer have my DX (gave it to my girl) but this is GREAT news for DX users. CVPCS, you are a god amongst devs.


----------



## Tarkus.Z

Well done!


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

Now with working audio!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce

XPLiCiT2u said:


> Now with working audio!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No way did he fix it already.


----------



## supercell

Definitely the next best thing to an unlocked bootloader. NOice!


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

BrutalSauce said:


> No way did he fix it already.


Check Twitter!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## joebob

Sweetness. Thank you


----------



## tb110895

I know this is a DX thread, but what are the odds of getting this to the D2 once its on the X?


----------



## MidNite5138

Have been running CM on my Droid since I got it. Now I also have a DroidX and was very upset when I found out that I had to choose a new Rom. This is very good news. TYVM and great work.


----------



## BrutalSauce

XPLiCiT2u said:


> Check Twitter!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


well shit... that was fast. hrmm hopefully today he lets people test it then.


----------



## Nusince

The cake.... is not a lie?????

Congrats


----------



## DoubleTakeUno

Is there any way I can become a tester?


----------



## AshG

This means many great things are still to come for the X. Hopefully we'll be able to keep some of the major players on board a little bit longer.

Putting together some things from the tweetscape recently as well as the video, am I to assume that 2nd init works only from 340? I wonder why that would be.


----------



## GTvert90

If this 2-int works on other locked moto phones this may have just sold me on the bionic...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ufish2

cool....................THANKS for all the work


----------



## HerroMoto

tb110895 said:


> I know this is a DX thread, but what are the odds of getting this to the D2 once its on the X?


^

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tostrander

Sickness great work


----------



## cvpcs

To answer some questions:

1.) yes, audio is working now
2.) no need to ask to be a tester, i will be doing an open beta this week (look forward to it!) currently just making sure things are stable enough to get back into recovery and such, and have a roadmap for what needs to be tested
3.) 2nd-init is awesome, indeed, and should work with other moto phones, more explanation will be on my blog later (be sure to sign up for rss if you haven't already!)
4.) it could work for the D2 as well, but i do not own a D2 so I will not be working on it myself. I will be posting how to build the CM4DX repo though so people can look at what i did an mimic that

thanks for all the support!


----------



## SLCMotor

This is going to be good I can tell.


----------



## Dewguzzler

cvpcs said:


> To answer some questions:
> 
> 1.) yes, audio is working now
> 2.) no need to ask to be a tester, i will be doing an open beta this week (look forward to it!) currently just making sure things are stable enough to get back into recovery and such, and have a roadmap for what needs to be tested
> 3.) 2nd-init is awesome, indeed, and should work with other moto phones, more explanation will be on my blog later (be sure to sign up for rss if you haven't already!)
> 4.) it could work for the D2 as well, but i do not own a D2 so I will not be working on it myself. I will be posting how to build the CM4DX repo though so people can look at what i did an mimic that
> 
> thanks for all the support!


no thank you!


----------



## phillyfisher

This is awesome!!! Cant wait to see this make its way to the D2!!!!!


----------



## AshG

If 2nd-Init runs off the Moto 2.2 system and still forces use of the Moto kernel, how do we end up with a GB system? Pardon my curiosity, I'm a little excited right now and eager to learn.


----------



## cjcross22

Epicness!!


----------



## fc127

Cvpcs, you are the f-ing man!


----------



## Justin

Can't wait.. Thanks.


----------



## cvpcs

Ashg said:


> If 2nd-Init runs off the Moto 2.2 system and still forces use of the Moto kernel, how do we end up with a GB system? Pardon my curiosity, I'm a little excited right now and eager to learn.


froyo/gingerbread/etc all are based on firmware that is run off of the /system partition. the kernel is different. the kernel is the firmware's interface to the hardware. just because we have a 2.6.32 or whatever kernel doesn't effect what firmware we can run. now it is generally nicer to have kernel-level control of the device, but in cases like this where we can't, this works quite well anyway. for example, the nook color CM7 gingerbread is running a 2.6.29 kernel (i believe), which is technically the kernel that shipped with eclair. sholes (og droid) runs a 2.6.32 kernel which is the froyo kernel, but runs CM7 gingerbread for its firmware.

the point is, kernel and system are separate. we can't touch the kernel, so we do what we can with the system.


----------



## AndroidSims

This is incredible, can't wait. Thanks for all the work you've put into this!


----------



## silver04v

Excuse my noobness but Im just curious as to why CM is so good and what it will open for us with the DX?


----------



## Addinsx

Glad someone is finally taking this step. I know CM has stayed away from Moto in the past, hopfully this is a reverse in that policy.


----------



## mikeinrichmond

cvpcs said:


> ...sholes (og droid) runs a 2.6.32 kernel which is the froyo kernel, but runs CM7 gingerbread for its firmware.
> 
> the point is, kernel and system are separate. we can't touch the kernel, so we do what we can with the system.


So will this be the case for the X as well? CM7 Gingerbread or a full Froyo iteration? Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## IRONMatt

mind=blown
epic win right there. good job man


----------



## Droid-Xer

hey MIR, cvpcs stated that the cm4dx could easily be incorporated into the cm tree so we should be able to see some GB


----------



## tb110895

Droid-Xer said:


> hey MIR, cvpcs stated that the cm4dx could easily be incorporated into the cm tree so we should be able to see some GB


It already is GB 2.3.4 on a froyo kernel.


----------



## HighwaySnobbery

Hell yes! Thanks CVPCS. I can't wait to see what this brings! I had CM on my old Eris, and loved it.


----------



## droydhead

Awesome! Cannot wait to get this flashed!


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

This is amazing and may just give my DX new life to push me to my upgrade date.


----------



## Jordan8

You sir, are amazing. So amazing that I give my 1st post on this forum, to you ;p


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Droid-Xer said:


> hey MIR, cvpcs stated that the cm4dx could easily be incorporated into the cm tree so we should be able to see some GB


Hey X-er, got confirmation that it will be GB based..


----------



## thecaptain0220

This almost makes me want to switch back to the DX. Now if only someone could figure out how to get rid of the hump back, lol. IMO it was the only thing keeping the DX from being perfect (besides the bootloader of course)


----------



## hillmom

Very interesting... Shows how new I am to the community! I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## dustinmj

Great job man. Can't wait to read your post about 2nd init!


----------



## Dewguzzler

HighwaySnobbery said:


> Hell yes! Thanks CVPCS. I can't wait to see what this brings! I had CM on my old Eris, and loved it.


Same here I can't wait

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims

When this is complete, you should not install it until you've donated a least a dollar to this good man for the countless hours he's spent on it.


----------



## loooney2ns

Having a locked bootloader isn't as big a problem as everyone thinks. This is proof of that. Not only will this give us CM on the DX, it will lead to a load of other roms based off CM, like Miui.


----------



## sbmootyar

Awesome work


----------



## BTGGTR1

Really looking forward to this!!


----------



## qqeyes

Been following you since you started working on it in august. Almost got rid of my x a few times when you said you were taking a break from the project. When you announced you were rebuilding libaudio, i knew this day would come.

I'm pretty stoked about this, but i'm sure not even half as stoked as you are. Great job, cvpcs!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## STiK

This is a hoax!!! Trollin' Trollin' Trollin'

Great work Cvpcs


----------



## LTrain0800

Amazing! Thanks for all the effort to make this happen for the Droid X...


----------



## MikereDD

well done. :_)
... kinda wish I didnt sell my DX now just so I could check out CM7 on it. 
will have to force my buddy who grabbed it off me to use it!


----------



## tb110895

Just goes to show that even with a locked bootloader, DROID DOES!


----------



## Ghub1

tb110895 said:


> Just goes to show that even with a locked bootloader, DROID DOES!


More like even with a locked bootloader CVPCS does!


----------



## thescreensavers

Is this based on GB?


----------



## tb110895

thescreensavers said:


> Is this based on GB?


yep, the newest version, 2.3.4


----------



## tb110895

Ghub1 said:


> More like even with a locked bootloader CVPCS does!


Hell yes! I love him


----------



## pipsqueak

This is so awesome! Thanks cvpcs!


----------



## razorloves

well deserved donation sent. thanks a ton cvpcs. cant wait to try it out.


----------



## 3083joe

very sweet keep up the good work


----------



## SyNiK4L

silver04v said:


> Excuse my noobness but Im just curious as to why CM is so good and what it will open for us with the DX?


d00d http://www.cyanogenmod.com

just go look at the features. its the biggest rom out there bro


----------



## ufish2

this is going to be so cool////////got cm7 on my nook so cant freaking wait to match up my X..thanks cvpcs


----------



## xust

will there be a port for the D2?!

If so, sign me up for the beta


----------



## clumsyninja21

Post edited by me.


----------



## Jnehama

The excitement is pretty infectious. I always enjoy trying new things on my DX and by reputation CM7 is amazing. I know from following on twitter how hard and long you have worked on this as others moved on and doubted it was doable. You deserve the accolades, so thank you very much!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

xust said:


> will there be a port for the D2?!
> 
> If so, sign me up for the beta


no not unless someone else does it he said....because he does not have a d2 to test on...bu the is putting the source tree up so if someone that makes d2 roms wants to do it they can


----------



## BootAnimator

clumsyninja21 said:


> Overheard at moto/vzw meeting: ok.so the droid x is dead. Lets move on to new and better phones. No one cares about dx anymore right?
> Suddenly there is a loud bang in the lobby. cvpcs kicks open the board room door. smoke and fire suddenly engulf the room. Strolling to the center of the room with Back in Black playing as his theme song, cvpcs smiles. The executives stare in fear. For on his forehead he bore the mark of the beast: CM7.
> The executives bowed, knowing they had been defeated. And the world was right again.
> 
> The point is, I guess, I'm very happy.


Hahahaha! Someone should make a video with this EXACT script! Send it to Motorola and as they are bowing to CVPCS, they hand over the keys to the b/l. EPIC WIN!


----------



## Dewguzzler

SyNiK4L said:


> no not unless someone else does it he said....because he does not have a d2 to test on...bu the is putting the source tree up so if someone that makes d2 roms wants to do it they can


Birdman said he _might _ get a d2 to try

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaleb Randleaxe

So excuse my ignorance, and I am in no way trying to be impatient, but I have a couple of questions:

Now that it boots and audio is working, what is it that needs to be done? I see that things like 3G/data and the like are still broken, but I imagine those things will take time to fix, right? Or is the fact that it boots / has audio basically the "hard part," and getting everything else to work just a matter of tweaking? Essentially, what I'm asking is this: How close is this to being a reality? Are the remaining fixes basically just a matter of time, or is it still a possibility they might not occur?

I registered on this site just for the sake of keeping up with this, and I'd be more than willing to drop a nice donation when things take off!


----------



## Dewguzzler

Kaleb if you knew cvpcs you'd know its just a matter of time







stay registered things will develop fast (relatively) and will breathe second life into the dx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaleb Randleaxe

Fantastic news. I don't know how I haven't heard his name before. Since I made that post, I've been reading up on his work, and I've gotta say: My excitement is peaked. This is great news, and I can't WAIT to see this thing get off the ground. I'll definitely be refreshing his Twitter and this thread >9000 times in the next few days.

Thanks for the clarification too, by the way.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Dewguzzler said:


> Kaleb if you knew cvpcs you'd know its just a matter of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay registered things will develop fast (relatively) and will breathe second life into the dx
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


exactly...shit will move very fast.....he'll prob have something for u to test in the next 2-4 days


----------



## BrttWrd

clumsyninja21 said:


> Overheard at moto/vzw meeting: ok.so the droid x is dead. Lets move on to new and better phones. No one cares about dx anymore right?
> Suddenly there is a loud bang in the lobby. cvpcs kicks open the board room door. smoke and fire suddenly engulf the room. Strolling to the center of the room with Back in Black playing as his theme song, cvpcs smiles. The executives stare in fear. For on his forehead he bore the mark of the beast: CM7.
> The executives bowed, knowing they had been defeated. And the world was right again.
> 
> The point is, I guess, I'm very happy.


Dude! You can't do that, I posted this pic:








a few days ago on this forum (can't find where) with an explanation of what the hip hap was for the next few days (aka today), so no! You take that back, that was my shpeal (spelling?) I might as well add you to my forever a douchewaffle list







no but seriously, that was rather ignorant and copycatish of you to try and do what I already did days before you, and, you didn't even make a picture for it. And then some forum noob is like "LOLZ MAYK A MOOVEEZ BROZKY, TROLOLOLOL". No. My thunder, not yours.



loooney2ns said:


> Having a locked bootloader isn't as big a problem as everyone thinks. This is proof of that. Not only will this give us CM on the DX, it will lead to a load of other roms based off CM, like Miui.


I don't think you realize just how much a custom kernel can do, the dx was basically the bionic of its time: it was loaded with power with an excellent build quality. It took cvpcs almost a year for cm4dx, and moto isn't giving up either, they're gonna continue to battle us until late '11



AndroidSims said:


> When this is complete, you should not install it until you've donated a least a dollar to this good man for the countless hours he's spent on it.


I agree, cvpcs has spent an immense amount of time on this, he has sacrificed much of his life for our enjoyment, which otherwise wouldn't need to have happen if moto would have just left the damn thing open. Cvpcs started around august 2010 on cm4dx, and on june 13, 2011, he announced that it was in a flashable state, and is most likely stable, for the most part. We owe a lot to him, and I believe his research and progress in reversing effects of secured bootloaders will become useful for as long as there are bootliaders. What I fear is that htc has declared openness, samsung semi-declared openness, lg doesn't know what its even doing, but moto claims to plan on unlocking bootloaders in late 2011. My fear jn this is that he has wasted his time, as the big 4 aren't even locking down. None the less, cvpcs, a true DROID PRO, has done a DROID INCREDIBLE job, has brought upon REVOLUTION, and no doubt will be remembered as the EPIC HERO, that came to the rescue at the right MOMENT, could CAPTIVATE and FASCINATE thousands of people, achieving TRIUMPH. (Nerdgasm attack)

I believe, although it goes against common procedures, THIS PROJECT should be only obtained by donation (not really a donation at that point, more of a... buy-in), all proceeds of which will go to cvpcs, to compensate for the mass sacrifice of his time to rescue our sorry asses from locked down bootloader

via Tapatalk


----------



## dyingjedi

Respect! thanks for the demo dude no matter which way this all flies im aboard!
Peace!
DyingJedi


----------



## ryan

BrttWrd said:


> Dude! You can't do that, I posted this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few days ago on this forum (can't find where) with an explanation of what the hip hap was for the next few days (aka today), so no! You take that back, that was my shpeal (spelling?) I might as well add you to my forever a douchewaffle list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but seriously, that was rather ignorant and copycatish of you to try and do what I already did days before you, and, you didn't even make a picture for it. And then some forum noob is like "LOLZ MAYK A MOOVEEZ BROZKY, TROLOLOLOL". No. My thunder, not yours.
> 
> I don't think you realize just how much a custom kernel can do, the dx was basically the bionic of its time: it was loaded with power with an excellent build quality. It took cvpcs almost a year for cm4dx, and moto isn't giving up either, they're gonna continue to battle us until late '11
> 
> I agree, cvpcs has spent an immense amount of time on this, he has sacrificed much of his life for our enjoyment, which otherwise wouldn't need to have happen if moto would have just left the damn thing open. Cvpcs started around august 2010 on cm4dx, and on june 13, 2011, he announced that it was in a flashable state, and is most likely stable, for the most part. We owe a lot to him, and I believe his research and progress in reversing effects of secured bootloaders will become useful for as long as there are bootliaders. What I fear is that htc has declared openness, samsung semi-declared openness, lg doesn't know what its even doing, but moto claims to plan on unlocking bootloaders in late 2011. My fear jn this is that he has wasted his time, as the big 4 aren't even locking down. None the less, cvpcs, a true DROID PRO, has done a DROID INCREDIBLE job, has brought upon REVOLUTION, and no doubt will be remembered as the EPIC HERO, that came to the rescue at the right MOMENT, could CAPTIVATE and FASCINATE thousands of people, achieving TRIUMPH. (Nerdgasm attack)
> 
> I believe, although it goes against common procedures, THIS PROJECT should be only obtained by donation (not really a donation at that point, more of a... buy-in), all proceeds of which will go to cvpcs, to compensate for the mass sacrifice of his time to rescue our sorry asses from locked down bootloader
> 
> via Tapatalk


Don't underestimate the power of kernel extensions.


----------



## poontab

Nice. I'm assuming he used a similar method as Defy users for 2nd-init?


----------



## coltzfan

I used CM on my original droid so seeing this is very exciting news!!!!


----------



## ChaosX

This is the best news I've seen for the DX since.....ever!!!! cvpcs is thee android GOD!!!


----------



## jaydorsey1978

cvpcs... thanks for your tireless efforts in porting CM to the DX. You are an 'effing badass.


----------



## canyoufindben

I'm so thankful to cvpcs for getting this working on the X. Other ROMs are good, but CM was my favorite and I have kind of regretted my upgrade to the X for that reason.


----------



## droydhead

I wonder if Moto will try and plug this hole. They'll certainly give themselves a bad name if they do, even worse than it already is.

I sure hope this will work with Moto's newer unreleased phones.. The X was gonna be my last Moto phone, but maybe not anymore!


----------



## teh_g

Hurray! I have a reason to keep the phone for another year. I hope all the kinks get worked out.


----------



## clumsyninja21

Brttwrd:
Um.....sorry? Had no clue of your previous emphatic portrayal. No "ignorant and copycatish" intent. Forgive the masses that have no idea who you are nor hang on your every word. If it makes you feel better, I'll remove the post but just know,not everyone is out there to steal others words or posts. Didn't know it was even possible to kang someone's "kinda the same thing I said" post that I had never even heard of before. So at the expense of being a "douchewaffle(?)" I apologize. Post edited.


----------



## BrttWrd

@clumsyninja
.... kthanxbai









via Tapatalk


----------



## cryptworks

Looks like you dropped back to the 2.2 and built up from there. based on some twitter activity 2nd init doesn't work on 2.3 so cyanogen for the D is going to be froyo? or am i completely confused


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

cryptworks said:


> Looks like you dropped back to the 2.2 and built up from there. based on some twitter activity 2nd init doesn't work on 2.3 so cyanogen for the D is going to be froyo? or am i completely confused


There is a good explanation in the DL article by cvpcs on this topic.... It has to do with 2nd-init not working on the new kernel. While the kernel is the one from froyo CM7 is for sure GB



> Ok there seems to be some confusion. CM7 is gingerbread. it always has been gingerbread. it always WILL be gingerbread. The reason there's a white moto logo is because it has to boot off of the 2.6.32 kernel which shipped with froyo. That does NOT mean that it IS froyo. That just means that it's the 2.6.32 kernel instead of the 2.6.35 kernel that shipped with gingerbread. This is NO way affects gingerbread, as the D1 is currently running gingerbread off of a .32 kernel as well. Hopefully that will clear up some confusion.


----------



## BrttWrd

cryptworks said:


> Looks like you dropped back to the 2.2 and built up from there. based on some twitter activity 2nd init doesn't work on 2.3 so cyanogen for the D is going to be froyo? or am i completely confused


And also, when he actually figured out a way to get it going, dx was on fr. Gb wasn't out yet

In other words, he could only build on froyo at the time
via Tapatalk


----------



## kaseykrehbiel

Probably one of the last thing on some peoples' minds, but if CM7 hits the Droid X, will HDMI (even HDMI mirroring) work on it?


----------



## cryptworks

BrttWrd , Thats exactly what i was wondering. Thanks for the filling in of the blanks!


----------



## pizzlewizzle

ahhhh.... I can't wait!!! I've been watching videos of CM7 running on different devices and it looks awesome... Thank you sooo much cvcps for all your hard work!!


----------



## BrutalSauce

Most likely not, because the motorola HDMI uses blur to work. So unless some one has a ton of time to right a driver program for it, it probably will never happen.


----------



## canyoufindben

Even though a working HDMI is mostly an issue with the motoBlur framework, there are technical issues with "mirroring" on the omap processor used in the DX. Output is possible, but mirroring isn't. If I remember correctly. I've slept too much since then.


----------



## Farmdogg

Great work CVPCS! Was a huge fan of Sapphire, glad to see you still churning them out!


----------



## xxDriveNxx

kaseykrehbiel said:


> Probably one of the last thing on some peoples' minds, but if CM7 hits the Droid X, will HDMI (even HDMI mirroring) work on it?


My best guess is that this would be a definite no. No other ROMs have been able to get the framework working, despite even being built off of the MotoBLUR platform. Everything is possible, but I'm sure that this would take a large amount of effort to be able to pull off.

As far as my biggest question as of now, will the ROM enable 1% battery increments? Since the frameworks are purely Cyanogen, I'm guessing yes?


----------



## IRONMatt

oh my, i didnt know this many people still love the Droid X! Troll on my fellow android lovers, victory has arrived.


----------



## tb110895

He has confirmed 3G/Data are working! One more bug to cross off the list!


----------



## Dewguzzler

awwwww snap


----------



## mrboop

so stoked for this


----------



## KevTN

Looks like it is being Alpha tested...


----------



## kurtislemaster

done went n made history

YAYERZZZ


----------



## Asharad

I know nothing about CM but this is sounding awesome


----------



## cjcross22

Making some good progress!!

So pro.


----------



## ndwatkins

Would anyone who has used CM7 mind explaining to me what he means when he says on Twitter that you won't news Bootstrap once you're on it? Does CM have its own recovery? I've only ever had a Droid X (as far as Android goes) so am unsure









So impressed by the work put into this, quite the effort and a lot of work put into it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipples007

ndwatkins said:


> Would anyone who has used CM7 mind explaining to me what he means when he says on Twitter that you won't news Bootstrap once you're on it? Does CM have its own recovery? I've only ever had a Droid X (as far as Android goes) so am unsure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So impressed by the work put into this, quite the effort and a lot of work put into it!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


From what it sounds like, hitting the reboot button he described in the post will boot you into Clockwork.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

ndwatkins said:


> Would anyone who has used CM7 mind explaining to me what he means when he says on Twitter that you won't news Bootstrap once you're on it? Does CM have its own recovery? I've only ever had a Droid X (as far as Android goes) so am unsure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So impressed by the work put into this, quite the effort and a lot of work put into it!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ya it sounds like that when you select reboot that it boots into recovery instead of booting back up as normal.


----------



## Behemoth

If it's like the D1, the reboot menu (when you press the power button) will have an option to boot into recovery or reboot into bootloader. Along with other reboot options, of course.


----------



## Future Fuzz

I'm glad I have my ISO disk rdy to SBF to froyo


----------



## SyNiK4L

okay to clear some things up. When u try to d2bootstrap after install it wont work. So u have to adb back to recovery instead of the standard method. So theres one biggie. second it is being alpha tested. There are certain individuals testing it out. and as soon as he gets a chance to make a public release he will. But there are many things he needs to get fixed before its stable for you all. ill try to keep yall up to date as i can. But hes a busy guy. and even i havent talked to him to today. I was at the river all day and hes apparently been busy since iv been home. but more to come :-D be excited folks.


----------



## BrttWrd

Nonono, its like in CCROMS, when you hold the power button, you get the power menu, when you press reboot, it gives the OPTION of recovery or normal reboot. Close, but not quite there









via Tapatalk


----------



## Behemoth

BrttWrd said:


> Nonono, its like in CCROMS, when you hold the power button, you get the power menu, when you press reboot, it gives the OPTION of recovery or normal reboot. Close, but not quite there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Tapatalk


Ahh, gotcha. Close enough


----------



## chacen.droid

Awesome day to own a Droid X. Its gonna be smooth sailing from here on out, I don't think I even mind having to wait another year for an upgrade.

Time to fire up the ol SBF and await greatness!


----------



## ejgilkey

I think the most exciting part of this is the prospect of loading CM8 and beyond. The biggest problem that i saw with a locked bootloader is that we were most likely stuck at Gingerbread for the remainder of our devices existance. This will change that. Very exciting. Donation coming after my next paycheck! Obsidian showed so much promise and this is finally the payoff. Thank you!


----------



## Azothyran

I look forward to using this on my Droid X, but from my understanding of how it uses 2nd init to hijack the system, it would be fairly easy to implement this for the Droid2 correct? Only problem then is to develop a working CM build.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## tb110895

Azothyran said:


> I look forward to using this on my Droid X, but from my understanding of how it uses 2nd init to hijack the system, it would be fairly easy to implement this for the Droid2 correct? Only problem then is to develop a working CM build.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2


Yes, it would work on the droid 2. I would think that the X and the 2 are almost identical software wise, that only a few tweaks would have to be made

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrboop

I know right make that 2012 upgrade seem like nothing haha


----------



## droydhead

mrboop said:


> I know right make that 2012 upgrade seem like nothing haha


I believe this also means we'll get Ice Cream Sandwich when its actually released by Google, wayyyy before Moto and V decide to release it. !! We're finally free from Moto's shackles(almost). ohhh yeahhh.


----------



## Azothyran

tb110895 said:


> Yes, it would work on the droid 2. I would think that the X and the 2 are almost identical software wise, that only a few tweaks would have to be made
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


As far as I know, the bootloader is a different version, but the hardware is very similar. But it looks like this hijack is very similar to the method Koush uses for the bootstrapper (which would explain why the bootstrapper no longer works in CM4DX). Correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## BrttWrd

Azothyran said:


> As far as I know, the bootloader is a different version, but the hardware is very similar. But it looks like this hijack is very similar to the method Koush uses for the bootstrapper (which would explain why the bootstrapper no longer works in CM4DX). Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2


Welll... I'm not sure if I understood right, but the bootstrap still works in cm4dx I think... wait nevermind, your right, in CCROMs, he said bootstrap no longer works, but he added the function to the power menu for easy access. And the hijack does much more than koush's hijack. Koush's hijack is taking control of the recovery boot, but cvpcs's hijack is taking control of everything but the kernel by telling blur basically to kill itself and run 2nd init in its place.

... I don't know about the end part, but I know for sure that the hijacks are different

via Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

mrboop said:


> I know right make that 2012 upgrade seem like nothing haha


same here lol mine is 8/10/12 lol


----------



## Azothyran

BrttWrd said:


> Welll... I'm not sure if I understood right, but the bootstrap still works in cm4dx I think... wait nevermind, your right, in CCROMs, he said bootstrap no longer works, but he added the function to the power menu for easy access. And the hijack does much more than koush's hijack. Koush's hijack is taking control of the recovery boot, but cvpcs's hijack is taking control of everything but the kernel by telling blur basically to kill itself and run 2nd init in its place.
> 
> ... I don't know about the end part, but I know for sure that the hijacks are different
> 
> via Tapatalk


I didn't really mean that it was the same, I knew it was more complex, but I was just implying that starting the hijack process was similar.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## tb110895

Azothyran said:


> As far as I know, the bootloader is a different version, but the hardware is very similar. But it looks like this hijack is very similar to the method Koush uses for the bootstrapper (which would explain why the bootstrapper no longer works in CM4DX). Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2


I thought that it worked, it just isn't needed

And he said that 2nd-init will work on all .32 kernels which the D2 has. There will just have to be tweaking for different devices.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd

Now wait... doesn't cm use its own recovery? Or does it use cw... whichever, I think cvpcs basically replaced stock recovery with our advanced recoveries... so bootstrapping period is only needed to start 2nd init and allow it to take control of the system... am I right?

via Tapatalk


----------



## DroidSloth

I've never been happier!


----------



## Dewguzzler

BrttWrd said:


> Now wait... doesn't cm use its own recovery? Or does it use cw... whichever, I think cvpcs basically replaced stock recovery with our advanced recoveries... so bootstrapping period is only needed to start 2nd init and allow it to take control of the system... am I right?
> 
> via Tapatalk


just settle down and relax itll come out with notes for everyone to follow along with


----------



## SyNiK4L

Dewguzzler said:


> just settle down and relax itll come out with notes for everyone to follow along with


It will use CWR. But stock recovery is still always there....no dev actually replaces stock recovery...They just bootstrapp it to be used instead of stock recovery


----------



## Koneesha

So after reading the write up about 2nd inf, or whatever it's called, I am wondering if it is possible to go back to stock so this program kills all the moto files, and services and such?


----------



## BrttWrd

Koneesha said:


> So after reading the write up about 2nd inf, or whatever it's called, I am wondering if it is possible to go back to stock so this program kills all the moto files, and services and such?


Please elaborate... it sounds like you just dumbed down 2nd init itself

via Tapatalk


----------



## echonaut

Koneesha said:


> So after reading the write up about 2nd inf, or whatever it's called, I am wondering if it is possible to go back to stock so this program kills all the moto files, and services and such?


If you read the post about 2nd-init, you'll notice that he repeatedly points out that the Motorola init cannot be overwritten -- which is the problem the DX has had all along. Because of this, all you have to do is reboot, and you'll be back to the default Moto init.

However, without knowing the system myself, two things will have to probably be done:

a) Whatever flag that is set in CM4DX to run the 2nd-init hijacker, that will need to be unset.








The system files for CM will need to be replaced, because without 2nd-init, you'll probably have a kernel panic / boot loop.

*tl;dr:* shouldn't be any problem to go back to stock.


----------



## SyNiK4L

echonaut said:


> If you read the post about 2nd-init, you'll notice that he repeatedly points out that the Motorola init cannot be overwritten -- which is the problem the DX has had all along. Because of this, all you have to do is reboot, and you'll be back to the default Moto init.
> 
> However, without knowing the system myself, two things will have to probably be done:
> 
> a) Whatever flag that is set in CM4DX to run the 2nd-init hijacker, that will need to be unset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system files for CM will need to be replaced, because without 2nd-init, you'll probably have a kernel panic / boot loop.
> 
> *tl;dr:* shouldn't be any problem to go back to stock.


no problem at all going back to stock. u can .sbf flash right back


----------



## BrttWrd

echonaut said:


> If you read the post about 2nd-init, you'll notice that he repeatedly points out that the Motorola init cannot be overwritten -- which is the problem the DX has had all along. Because of this, all you have to do is reboot, and you'll be back to the default Moto init.
> 
> However, without knowing the system myself, two things will have to probably be done:
> 
> a) Whatever flag that is set in CM4DX to run the 2nd-init hijacker, that will need to be unset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system files for CM will need to be replaced, because without 2nd-init, you'll probably have a kernel panic / boot loop.
> 
> *tl;dr:* shouldn't be any problem to go back to stock.


errr... you have complex thinking bro haha that's good though, one sign of intelligence. Umm, well, the problem is fixed by tricking moto's init into letting 2nd init replace it. It tells the kernel to run 2nd init in its place with its own environment. So that lets the "cm" init run, figuratively, and then cm files, if I understood the text right, will need to be backed up in some way, so when the kernel loads init on boot, 2nd init has something to boot onto, otherwise, you start fresh on every boot.

So what questions did this answer and which not? Or none at all lol its good for us to try and understand this stuff, cvpcs can't teach everybody how to hijack everything but a kernel

via Tapatalk


----------



## Koneesha

YYou explained what I was thinking almost exactly. Thanks, I just didn't write it down well. Lol. Thanks for that brought.


----------



## nailbomb3

Is this working on the X2? I just killed my D2 last night and don't think its coming back to life...


----------



## WxMan

Don't think so but you can always check their website and see if the x2 is supported.


----------

